# New Kenpo student,frustrated,concerned,overwhelmed and feeling lost.



## hemi (Sep 20, 2005)

Im not sure what the real point of this post is other than to put it down on paper and let the world see it. Or maybe to just vent, or even to see if others out there feel as I do or did feel this way at this stage of training. I am still new in American Kenpo and let me first say I love it. But I am to a point that I feel very overwhelmed, confused, frustrated, and sometimes just plain lost. 


I have only been in Kenpo close to five months now. In that short time I have reached yellow belt, the 2nd belt in our system and hope to reach advanced yellow belt next month. In these last five months I have been exposed to a lot of new information. And some, that just got very rusty. Such as Front snap, roundhouse, thrusting front snap, thrusting side kick, back kick and others. So I am doing what I can to get up to speed and have correct form with the kicks but also I am being bombarded with new information every week. Things like *GRIP OF DEATH, OBSCURE WING, THRUSTING SALUTE, RAINING CLAW, CROSSING TALON, LOCKING HORNS, DELAYED SWORD, DEFLECTING HAMMER, CAPTURED TWIGS, THE GRASP OF DEATH, SCRAPING HOOF, SHIELDING HAMMER, CRASHING WINGS, and CIRCLING WING.* Then you add the pressure of Short Form one, Coordination set, blocking set one, and the Kenpo Salute. And now we get to Right Neutral bow, Left Neutral bow, Cat stance, 45 Cat stances. Dang I feel like my head is about to explode. 


To make things worse I have been sick for the last two weeks. I also have been battling an abscess tooth. During this time I ended up missing 3 classes, not in a row but over two weeks. So I am short a few techniques in my list that I will be tested over. As much as I am impressed with Kenpo and what those that have been in Kenpo for a little longer than I have can do, I wonder if I picked the wrong style. I have a MOUNTAIN of stuff to learn and before I can get good at one tech I have two or three more to contend with. I am very, very impressed with my instructor. His skill is amazing and as an instructor he is very good at breaking the information down to show us the technique and why we do what we do. 


I also do not what to quit Kenpo, thats not why I am putting this to paper or well a screen. I just also dont want to be somewhat forced out. I feel like I am getting behind the class with no why to catch up. I guess if anyone took the time to read this I would love to see what your thoughts are. Did you feel this way in the beginning? If you did, how did you catch up? How can I get back on track and internalize Kenpo? Does it slow down a little later on in the higher ranks? Am I just going through what all new students of Kenpo seem to experience? I guess I should just post this and see what my brothers and sisters in Kenpo have to say.


----------



## Sam (Sep 20, 2005)

I study tracy kenpo, but they are very similar. I have also felt in the past that there was simply too much information coming it at me and that my head was going to explode - in fact, I started to back track a bit - techniques that I had known in the past rock solid were suddenly getting blurry, I was trying to remember so many things at once that the opposite was happening - I could remember nothing at all. 

The first thing I did was take a private lesson with my instructor where we did NO new material - only reiterate and practice things that I was forgetting. I also began writing down the techniques so I could practice at home - I still write down all my techniques and I believe it is the one most helpful thing I could have done - I keep them all in a word document that I can edit if need be. 

Really getting back on track for me was more of a mind thing than a 'practice practice practice' thing. mentally take a step back. dont get stressed out, it will make the problem worse. 

The first thing to do is talk to your instructor about all of this and see where it goes from there.


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't put so much pressure on yourself. Take your time and practice when you can. It's not a race. Work the basics a lot and do the more advanced stuff as time allows. Go at your own pace. There really shouldn't be a "class" pace unless you are imposing it on yourself. Every school I've seen encourages students to go at their own pace and learn at a rate comfortable to them. Relax and enjoy yourself, the material will come. Make sure you understand why the technique or form flows like it does, that will make the material easier to hold on to than just memorizing a sequence of movements.
Like I said, relax a little and don't worry so much about "keeping up" or making a test. The material is the important part, not how fast you get there or if you go at the same rate as other people. You'll pick it up slower than some and faster than others. Not a big deal. Give youself a break.


----------



## marlon (Sep 20, 2005)

I study shaolin kempo and the same comments have come up.  There is a tremendous amount of material.  What helped me is to realize i am on my own timetable.  It is about getting good...not getting rank.  The other thing is that i am in this for life, so there is no rush, no deadline b/c each day i get up and train.



Respectfully,

Marlon


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 20, 2005)

Great reply Sam rep points coming your way.

One other way you could help yourself is get together with someoneclose to your rank outside of class and compare notes and start banging on each other this will help solidify what you already know.  Also take yourself out of the studio element.  When you practice with your friend don't wear a gi and practice somewhere like a backyard or a park.  Also do alot of talking discusing the technique while your doing it.  

V/R

Rick English


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2005)

2004hemi, I am wondering ... is your dojo on a periodic schedule, i.e. you train in 2-3 month sessions?  or are you on a continuous study program?

 My first art was Kenpo and I was also overwhelmed at first with all the material - names of techniques, stances, it was a lot of information to pack in.  And truthfully, even when I started a new art with numbers for techniques rather than names, there was STILL so much information to pack in.

 One thing you might want to keep in mind is that over time, your brain will be more pliable and you'll be able to take in more.

 TALK TO YOUR INSTRUCTOR and tell him/her what you're going through and see if they have specific feedback for you.  They need to know where you are in your head - don't keep that from them when it comes to your learning process.

 If you have an option between session study and continuous learning, consider the latter if you find your quality of life is suffering or you're investing too much time in Kenpo and not enough in other areas,

 Good luck!


----------



## pete (Sep 20, 2005)

work (really WORK) your Short-1, your stances and your basics. 

forget about all the names. your techniques will fall into place, since they are simply the application of stances and basics in response to a given catalyst.  do only a few at a time, slowly, with a compliant partner to get a good feeling for what is going on... then gradually have your partner increase resistance.  next day pick a couple more and do the same.

most of all... don't worry too much. frustration only leads to anger (yang) or depression (yin). 

enjoy your training! you'll retain more and improve, at the rate you are supposed to.

pete


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree with Pete. Really work your short form 1. Pay attention to your toe heel alignment in your stance, work your block and make sure you keep your head level. 

I tend to train on how I am feeling. There are some days I come into the studio and I don't feel like banging out techniques so I will work form. On other days I will feel like doing techniques or job sparring. 

Don't be to concerned about the over all material. I would just concentrate on what your instr. is teaching that day and to make sure you are going it a 110%. Remember it's not practice that makes you better, but perfect practice. 

Till this day I still have to refer to the book for technique names. I feel it's not the name that is important but the movement. 

Keep training hard and all of your hard work and dedication will pay off.

Salute, 

Ray


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 20, 2005)

The way you feel is not that uncommon for new beginners in American Kenpo. Our art has so much information, that it can, especially in the beginner stages, feel overwhelming.

I would suggest that you are putting too much pressure on yourself. Have fun and keep an open mind while learning. You can get this stuff, but like anything, it takes time. 

It won't be long before you know a LOT MORE techniques, and before you know it, you will breeze through some of the beginner techniques that you are currently having a difficulty with. 

Since there are obviously way more techniques than there are forms or sets, I would suggest going through each technique that you know at least five times straight each time you are practicing by yourself so you can get used to the muscle memory. It will help a lot, trust me, when you have to replicate the motions on a live partner. 

Good luck in your training. 

You chose the right system in American Kenpo...there's none like it. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## MJS (Sep 20, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Im not sure what the real point of this post is other than to put it down on paper and let the world see it. Or maybe to just vent, or even to see if others out there feel as I do or did feel this way at this stage of training. I am still new in American Kenpo and let me first say I love it. But I am to a point that I feel very overwhelmed, confused, frustrated, and sometimes just plain lost.
> 
> 
> I have only been in Kenpo close to five months now. In that short time I have reached yellow belt, the 2nd belt in our system and hope to reach advanced yellow belt next month. In these last five months I have been exposed to a lot of new information. And some, that just got very rusty. Such as Front snap, roundhouse, thrusting front snap, thrusting side kick, back kick and others. So I am doing what I can to get up to speed and have correct form with the kicks but also I am being bombarded with new information every week. Things like *GRIP OF DEATH, OBSCURE WING, THRUSTING SALUTE, RAINING CLAW, CROSSING TALON, LOCKING HORNS, DELAYED SWORD, DEFLECTING HAMMER, CAPTURED TWIGS, THE GRASP OF DEATH, SCRAPING HOOF, SHIELDING HAMMER, CRASHING WINGS, and CIRCLING WING.* Then you add the pressure of Short Form one, Coordination set, blocking set one, and the Kenpo Salute. And now we get to Right Neutral bow, Left Neutral bow, Cat stance, 45 Cat stances. Dang I feel like my head is about to explode.
> ...



Looks like you've got some great replies here.  First and foremost, and I know its easier said than done, but relax!!!    There is a ton of material and it is very easy to get frustrated.  Don't worry about how fast everyone else is picking up the material, go at your own pace.  I'd rather take a little longer and get the material down, than advance if you're not ready, and continue to be frustrated with both the old material and the new.  

Samantha made a great point about the private lessons.  This will allow you that 1 on 1 attention to focus on anything you need to work on.  In addition, you might want to talk about this with your instructor.  He/she might be able to offer you some suggestions.

Good luck and keep training hard!!! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## hemi (Sep 20, 2005)

First I wanted to thank everyone that left comments. Forgive me if I cut and paste parts of what everyone wrote in this response but that way I can answer all the questions and ask some others that I have now after some of the responses left.



I started to back track a bit - techniques that I had known in the past rock solid were suddenly getting blurry, I was trying to remember so many things at once that the opposite was happening - I could remember nothing at all. 

Thats exactly how I feel and what I seem to be going through. Things as easy as Delayed Sword I have to stop and think about it for a second. 



As for taking a private lesson with my instructor, he charges $30 for a half hour and I am a little strapped after I pay for the class at $110 per month. Then every other month I have a belt test fee of $35 the first year then I bought the school book of techniques that was $30 a school shirt at $20 sparing pads $150. Then this weekend we have a Kenpo stix class that is $50 oh and the first three books Infinite insights of Kenpo at $20 each. If I spend too much more the wife is going to kill me. 



There really shouldn't be a "class" pace unless you are imposing it on yourself

Well that part is kind of tricky we have semesters. I started in the 5th semester of eight in a year. I may be imposing a class pace but we do seem to move along as a class at the same pace. I started with a white then after 2 months (a block) I tested with the rest of the class. I was promoted to Advanced white and everyone that passed the test moved up one rank. In our school after a year you should be testing for Purple belt. If you pass and receive your Purple belt you move into phase 2 of 4. At phase 2 you wear a Red GI then year 3 or Red belt wear a Blue Gi and so on to the 4th year you wear a Black Gi and a provisional black belt. Half brown and half black, I guess this kind of builds pressure to stay up with the class or you will be left behind. I know its not a race but it would be embarrassing to fail say two tests in a row and be stuck in phase one for a year and a half as others that were in your class move up and keep going. 



TALK TO YOUR INSTRUCTOR and tell him/her what you're going through and see if they have specific feedback for you.  Last night after class I told my instructor what was on my mind and the he told me a story of one of his students that is now a black belt. The moral of his story was that I should take a tech and work on that one for about an hour. Then the next day work that same tech for about 30 min then take another and work both. That is good info but not was I was looking for. 



Then the last thing I wanted to add was that I have a book that spells out the techs in great detail. But I am just not one of those that can read and learn the tech. Heck I could read a book 20 times and then still not be able to tell you what I just read. (Its a curse) I am very much a hands on type person.


----------



## pete (Sep 20, 2005)

a sponge can soak up ony so much water~  put the II books and tech manuals away for now... consider those investments for later.  

when you have time for solo practice: work your forms, stances, and basics.  

when you have the benefit of a training partner, work the techniques as your instructor advises.  sorry its not what you were looking for, but it sounds like what you need to do.  

if posible, work with a training partner more advanced than you.  this way, rather than trying to read the tech descriptions, he can guide you through experience.  kenpo was not intended to be learned from books, although they can serve as a good reference later.

pete


----------



## Blindside (Sep 20, 2005)

> Well that part is kind of tricky we have semesters. I started in the 5th semester of eight in a year. I may be imposing a class pace but we do seem to move along as a class at the same pace. I started with a white then after 2 months (a block) I tested with the rest of the class. I was promoted to Advanced white and everyone that passed the test moved up one rank. In our school after a year you should be testing for Purple belt. If you pass and receive your Purple belt you move into phase 2 of 4. At phase 2 you wear a Red GI then year 3 or Red belt wear a Blue Gi and so on to the 4th year you wear a Black Gi and a provisional black belt. Half brown and half black, I guess this kind of builds pressure to stay up with the class or you will be left behind.



Yeeow, I'm glad our school doesn't use that system of training/advancement, it sounds.... impersonal.  

Lamont


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 20, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Don't worry about how fast everyone else is picking up the material, go at your own pace.  *I'd rather take a little longer and get the material down, than advance if you're not ready, and continue to be frustrated with both the old material and the new.  * Good luck and keep training hard!!! :supcool:-Mike


I agree with this wholeheartedly.  2004hemi, all of us have been there & it can get overwhelming.  Although I'm not an instructor, IMHO the most important thing is how well you learn & internalize the material.  It's not a race to Black Belt & no one else can do it for you, but your instructor & fellow students are there to help.  If private lessons are not an option right now, I would suggest that you get a workout partner; talk to one of your classmates & arrange times to practice together outside of class.  I would also suggest that you break apart the amount of material into manageable pieces, & only practice a few techniques or just one form & one set per night (for example: 3 Yellow Belts techs one night, then Blocking Set & Short Form 1 the next night; stances one night, then blocks & parries the next, etc).   

Good Luck & please let us know how it goes. 
:asian:


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 20, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Well that part is kind of tricky we have semesters. I started in the 5th semester of eight in a year. I may be imposing a class pace but we do seem to move along as a class at the same pace. I started with a white then after 2 months (a block) I tested with the rest of the class. I was promoted to Advanced white and everyone that passed the test moved up one rank. In our school after a year you should be testing for Purple belt. If you pass and receive your Purple belt you move into phase 2 of 4. At phase 2 you wear a Red GI then year 3 or Red belt wear a Blue Gi and so on to the 4th year you wear a Black Gi and a provisional black belt. Half brown and half black, I guess this kind of builds pressure to stay up with the class or you will be left behind. I know its not a race but it would be embarrassing to fail say two tests in a row and be stuck in phase one for a year and a half as others that were in your class move up and keep going.


That's a different set up, is this through a college or university?  
As for the embarrassing aspect:  It would be far more embarrassing to be a poor BB than it would be to move at a slower pace and be a great green belt (or whatever) and a skilled BB at a later time.  Compare yourself only to you, as long as you are getting better it doesn't matter if others go faster (or slower).  I hate the whole idea of promoting with any time-table involved.


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 21, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> That's a different set up, is this through a college or university?
> As for the embarrassing aspect: It would be far more embarrassing to be a poor BB than it would be to move at a slower pace and be a great green belt (or whatever) and a skilled BB at a later time. Compare yourself only to you, as long as you are getting better it doesn't matter if others go faster (or slower). I hate the whole idea of promoting with any time-table involved.


Pretty much what I was thinking, for myself I would much rather be a skilled white belt than an unskilled black belt.
I too am a pretty slow learner, and in some schools I would have been expected to be looking at black belt by now, but by taking things at my pace I feel that I get a better grip on them.


----------



## hemi (Sep 21, 2005)

No our school is not associated with a collage or university. The school is privately owned and operated. I think I may be over thinking the pace that the class moves at. I also agree with what a few people have said I do not want to move to fast and miss most of what I am here to learn. I also would not want to continue to be unskilled at martial arts even after a few years of training. I am going to slow down and try not to compare myself and my progress to every one else in my class. It was said that this is a life long endeavor and not a sprint. I feel the same way and think if I can just slow down and work on a little at a time I will get to where I want to be.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 21, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> *I also do not (want) to quit Kenpo*,  I just also dont want to be somewhat forced out.




If you don't want to quit Kenpo, then by all means Don't.
Who says you need to have any kind of a time limit on improving as a martial artist. Goals are good, they are really important, but unless theres a certain date set with a "Pass or Fail by THIS date" requirement on it.......then take it easy. Like my instructor told me, eat this cake ONE bite at a time. 

For me, there came a breaking point. Once you get accustomed to the basic techniques/sets/forms.... learning more is much easier. Once you get these basics down sufficiently then they act as a sort of reference for many others.
Hard to explain, and I'm a little sleepy just yet... but trust me, it gets easier. 
Time limits are SYNTHETIC, man made...... do away with them and just keep your eye on progress, regardless of time.

Making the continual progress isn't easy, but neither should it be. Think about it, what do you really want to attain in gaining higher rank? Is it the belt? I could give you mine, I've got more than one and can buy more. 
No, it's not the belt. It's the growth as a person that you'd like the most, growth in ability, knowledge, confidence, focus, self-discipline........etc. etc. These are the worthwhile things that training in your art can get you too. But there is no "Ten easy lessons to a better you". There will be obstacles, and nagging problems. It happens. 
BUT: It's worth it.
It's ALL very worth it.



so keep going, eat that cake one bite at a time, one day at a time....and tomarrow will take care of itself.

Your Brother
John

PS: OH yeah, NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER compare your progress to ANYONE elses. Not a fair comparison. We are all on our own paths and it's not a competition.


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 21, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> As for taking a private lesson with my instructor, he charges $30 for a half hour and I am a little strapped after I pay for the class at $110 per month. Then every other month I have a belt test fee of $35 the first year then I bought the school book of techniques that was $30 a school shirt at $20 sparing pads $150. Then this weekend we have a Kenpo stix class that is $50 oh and the first three books Infinite insights of Kenpo at $20 each. If I spend too much more the wife is going to kill me.
> 
> 
> I started with a white then after 2 months (a block) I tested with the rest of the class. I was promoted to Advanced white and everyone that passed the test moved up one rank. In our school after a year you should be testing for Purple belt. If you pass and receive your Purple belt you move into phase 2 of 4. At phase 2 you wear a Red GI then year 3 or Red belt wear a Blue Gi and so on to the 4th year you wear a Black Gi and a provisional black belt. Half brown and half black, I guess this kind of builds pressure to stay up with the class or you will be left behind. I know its not a race but it would be embarrassing to fail say two tests in a row and be stuck in phase one for a year and a half as others that were in your class move up and keep going.


Is it pretty much mandatory that you test every two months for the first year so that you are a Purple Belt by the end of year 1? Does this not depend on how often you attend class and train?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 21, 2005)

Just enjoy it.
I know that sounds very simplistic but Its like when I bought my first house. The stress of it all, dealing with the seller, the realtors get involved dont tell ya anything then escrow and financing ect and not to mention moiuntains of paperwork you have to sign... I was all stressed out and my realtor told me...."Just enjoy it" I thought about it and he was right. It is a experiance. its all how you handle it.

First you have to ask yourself Why do you want to learn Kempo?
What are the benefits of that particular art?
Are you having fun?
Do you like the other students in the class and have good comeraderie?


It seems like your learning curve is very steep right now. But it will start to plateau.
That plateau is why most student quit and go on to another style or quit the arts all together. Because you will feel you are not learning anything new.

So my advice is to take your time enjoy it, have fun and learn all the good things that you chose that art for.

It will be soon enough when you reach the plateau and start thinking your not learning anything new..
Then Ill be telling you its time to slow down and learn to perfect the art.

Good luck.
We all been through this, its a normal reaction to a new experiance.


----------



## Sam (Sep 21, 2005)

I found the thread I made about a similar problem I was having, there's some good advice in it if you wanna take a look.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22048


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey,

Good advice from everyone.

I understand the feeling of being overwhelmed.

You sound like a man that must have a certain amount of perfection in one thing before going onto another. Perhaps you are not comfortable learning what is new without having met your own standards with what you have previously learned. I don't know if that is accurate or not; it is what I get from your posts. Your personal standard may be incredibly high. That's not a bad thing at all.

Maybe being taught so many new techniques before you have had the chance to bring the previous ones up to your standards is a little frustrating. I don't know.

If that is the kind of person you are, perhaps the most important thing that you can do is to begin researching Master Key Movements. Plug it into the search function here at MT.

Perhaps by mentally shattering the illusion that surrounds the techniques, you could focus all of your efforts on the few universal movements that are combined to make the technique.

By mastering the few, you master the many. By understanding how these handful of movements work together in various ways in order to accomplish various affects may be the most beneficial action you can undertake.

It has changed the way that I look at techniques, and limited some of the burden of the monsterous technique list. It is not a topic that is very advanced. It just requires an alteration of perspective and some experimentation.

Anyway, good luck to you.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 21, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Great reply Sam rep points coming your way.


Ditto, that was a great post Samantha, particularly as you're closer to the time when you remember the white/yellow belt's struggle.

I would add, or echo rather, as it's already been said here, don't focus on advancement (tests) to the point of it disrupting the harmony of your training. I know it's hard - you want to go as quickly as possible and keep up with every single one of your classmates. However, no one is going to care if you stay a yellow belt for an extra test period. To the contrary, doing so may make you a FAR better black belt down the road because you will have absorbed the basics better.

Kenpo is great, and EPAK is REALLY great, but understand that knowing a lot of techniques isn't the key to self-defense. Become proficient in a handful of basic combatives and you will be better prepared than many martial artists who know a dozen forms and hundreds of self-defense techniques but lack a handful of quick response techniques that they don't have to think about before using in a pinch.

Best of luck with your training. We've all been there. The test isn't how quickly you learn, rather how well you persevere.


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> For me, there came a breaking point. Once you get accustomed to the basic techniques/sets/forms.... learning more is much easier. Once you get these basics down sufficiently then they act as a sort of reference for many others.


Kenpo is the first and only martial art I've taken.  I struggled with the material from day one, but like Brother John said, I got to a point where I had internalized the basics and understood the concepts of motion.  Most of this came together as I was working on the Blue Belt material.


----------



## hemi (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow 392 views and a ton of Good advice. Thanks to everyone for all the encouragement and very sound advice. Too answer a few of the questions that were asked in the latter responses one being the question of mandatory testing. After class last night I asked my instructor if I could opt to skip the belt test next month if I feel I am not ready. He said that I could voluntarily skip a test if I really wanted to. But he thinks I still have more than enough time before the test to prepare and in the worst case scenario I could still test and if I did not make the cut I just would not be promoted. I also went back into how I was feeling like I freeze up when I am on the mat and have a hard time remembering all the movements. My instructor said he will go back over the material we have been over to this point since we have been taught all the techs for this block. 



You sound like a man that must have a certain amount of perfection in one thing before going onto another. Perhaps you are not comfortable learning what is new without having met your own standards with what you have previously learned. I don't know if that is accurate or not; it is what I get from your posts. Your personal standard may be incredibly high. That's not a bad thing at all 



Well yes and no, I do want to have proficiency to a point that I can do the tech correctly and not have to stop midway through the tech and think about what I am doing. Or if the last strike is a palm heel, or say hammer fist thats the most common mistakes I seem to repeat. I know that it will be many years if ever I am able to prefect even one tech, but I also dont want to be mediocre in a since either. I hope that makes sense.



I also wanted to say that after reading all the good advise, I have more confidence that if I just stay with my training and never give up I will in time get better and more able to retain what I am being taught. I am the world worst at comparing myself to everyone else in the class even the instructor. And being that I am a ways behind most of the class members that I compare myself too, I am at a very real disadvantage in doing so.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 22, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> I have more confidence that if I just stay with my training and never give up *I will in time get better and more able to retain what I am being taught*. [/color]



I think that your words speak volumes. KEEP AT IT. You aren't on your classmates path, they aren't on yours.... walk your own and do your best with it. Down through time you'll be very glad you did.


> I am the world worst at comparing myself to everyone else in the class even the instructor. And being that I am a ways behind most of the class members that I compare myself too, I am at a very real disadvantage in doing so.


Don't compare, COPY. Look how they move, discern their timing....mimic. It's what senior students are for. Don't JUST 'learn' from the teacher, be observant and Learn from Everyone. Turn your "disadvantage" of comparison against others into an advantage of learning from everyone. In some way EVERYONE is better than me at something....if I am observant and open to change then I can glean from them what they've worked hard to earn...and thus...earn it as well. BUT: If I'm all caught up in comparisons...then I have my eyes on what's wrong instead of what could be so much better and HOW.
Something to think about....

As for your disadvantages: OVERCOME them. Time in class is one element of your matial arts career....but just ONE. Work out at home!!!! Spend time going over the material that you've learned. You've got books to support what you know, to help show you a clear (hopefully it's clear) outline of what each step requires. Pay attention to detail!!!!!!!!!!! Can't emphasize that enough. The Detail is where the REAL quality lies..... NOT in how many techniques you've got memorized and how many forms and sets you can really make flow....those are important, but it's the attention to every single detail that you can in ALL that you do that makes a huge difference. Isolate something.... take a different technique every three days. Spend three days WORKING THE HECK out of that particular technique.... look hard at what really makes it tick. Believe me, what makes ONE technique tick....will make many many more later down the road HUMMM!!! SO find those things and work them. Then the next time you ARE able to get to class, you'll have a better understanding of what you instructor is trying to get across.... because you'll have done your homework. REMEMBER: You aren't just a martial artist in the school.... so don't think of not being able to make it to class as often as you like as a huge obstacle... it frees you up some to spend more time on your own making Certain that what you DO have...................you have WELL!
Quality will show, it's what makes a difference... Don't be a "Technique" collector, be a technique perfecter!!!

WOW.......now I'm preaching. Sorry. I'm healing up from surgery and waiting to get back to the school myself. 
I've got my own "Freed-up time"....hahaha.....

KEEP IN TOUCH!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't like the idea of mandatory testing every 2 months.

If I told a bird, a squirrel and an elephant that they all had to climb a tree to win a race, I would bank my money on the squirrel since the squirrel would be using his/her natural God-given talents. We are ALL different and unique. One comes easy to one person might be a very difficult challenge to another. And that is OK. Why the rush? 

I think testing NEEDS TO BE on a person-by-person basis only. As an example, I have a student that achieved a brown belt with me in just 3 years. I also have three or four students that are green belt and have trained with me almost 6 years. The difference? The brown belt trains more often, practices more often, works harder during class, listens and is more attentive to my recommendations, attends more camps, seminars, tournaments, ect. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Brother John (Sep 22, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> I don't like the idea of mandatory testing every 2 months.
> 
> Why the rush?
> 
> ...



YES!!!
I fully agree. 

I don't know who his instructor is or what school he's with....but it seems to me that a mandatory 2 months and you test set up seems a little bit like a Kenpo-convayorbelt. I could be wrong, but that seems best for money generation, as does all that he's paying for.....unless he's doing so purely from his own desire, then........more power too'm. 


Your Brother
John


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 22, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> YES!!!
> I fully agree.
> 
> I don't know who his instructor is or what school he's with....but it seems to me that a mandatory 2 months and you test set up seems a little bit like a Kenpo-convayorbelt. I could be wrong, but that seems best for money generation, as does all that he's paying for.....unless he's doing so purely from his own desire, then........more power too'm.
> ...


Agreed 100% John.

Jamie Seabrook


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 22, 2005)

testing students before they are ready will lead to difficulty down the road.  where i come from, we review that belt curriculum for two solid weeks before being required to test...and if we _do_ happen to fail the belt test, we are not required to pay the test fee (which is minor to begin with).  the testing timeframe should be tailored to the individual student, not the class a whole.

keep practicing hemi.  don't lose confidence.  hope everything turns out well for you.

 :asian:


----------



## hemi (Sep 22, 2005)

Well I didnt mean to imply that the school I attend is a Mc dojo as some have called schools. I dont see a test every two months as being mandatory my instructor did say I could skip the test if I wanted to, he also said that he thinks I have more than enough time to prepare if I put in the work at home. Or I could opt to just skip the test all together Im still on the fence over that one. I am going to work a lot at home these next few weeks. I also talked to a fellow student that lives close to me about hooking up and working the techs we do know (hes only one belt higher than me) but that will help.



Then we get to the other part that does bug me a little, I fully understand that my instructor does this as his only means of making a living. But $30 for 30 min. of one on one training I may be way off base but that seems kind of high? My instructor said that he has a lot of students that participate in the private lessons and it helps them a lot. I would love to have about six hours of private lessons but I cant afford that right now. And on the other hand he did offer Sat classes that were only for make up classes if you missed a class during the week. So that is going above and beyond on his part.



I guess I was kind of vague when I wrote all the stuff I bought in the first part of starting classes. The monthly fee well that is normal, I bought the sparring pads on my own since they are required to spar but sparing is not a required part of the class. Then the book of techs well that IMHO should be supplied free but it was $30. The school shirts I picked up since during the summer we can wear them in place of the gi top. 



I think testing NEEDS TO BE on a person-by-person basis only I agree 100% I wish that was the way it was done in my school but its something I am dealing with. 



Brother John- Don't compare, COPY. Look how they move, discern their timing....mimic. It's what senior students are for. Don't JUST 'learn' from the teacher, be observant and Learn from Everyone. Turn your "disadvantage" of comparison against others into an advantage of learning from everyone. 



That is great advice and something I didnt think of. Thank you for that. 



Seabrook  If I told a bird, a squirrel and an elephant that they all had to climb a tree to win a race, I would bank my money on the squirrel since the squirrel would be using his/her natural God-given talents 



Great analogy and one I will try to remember.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 22, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Well I didnt mean to imply that the school I attend is a Mc dojo as some have called schools. I dont see a test every two months as being mandatory my instructor did say I could skip the test if I wanted to


That's good. So from what you say your are given the option to and encouraged to participate in a test that's available to you every two months. Sounds more reasonable.
I didn't mean to imply that it was a McDojo, seriously. But I've been "milked" before by Karate schools....resentment is a difficult obstacle on any path.  


> I also talked to a fellow student that lives close to me about hooking up and working the techs we do know (hes only one belt higher than me) but that will help.


THAT is one of the best ideas I've read. GO FOR IT. The two of you, if you get together frequently and can keep up with one another in intensity, may form the partnership that's just the very thing that gets you the Furthest on the path!!!! GO FOR IT!!!  
artyon: 


> Then we get to the other part that does bug me a little, I fully understand that my instructor does this as his only means of making a living. But $30 for 30 min. of one on one training I may be way off base but that seems kind of high? My instructor said that he has a lot of students that participate in the private lessons and it helps them a lot.


I understand your position, but each of the things you state are true:
1. a Buck a minute seems like a lot of money. BUT: It's not unusual. Remember, it's HIS time......and it's totally optional. 
2. He Does make his living at teaching, and when he's giving something extra that's totally optional and supplemental: he can charge what he wants. REMEMBER: A good instructor (in my opinion) doesn't sell you his art.... You Couldn't afford it! He gets compensated for his time. Time he could have been with his family or doing something to further the goals on his path, in his life. You want MORE of his time than he's alreadying giving you..... you pay what He says his time is worth.
3. Private lessons, though costly, *ARE valuable!* If you try it once and it doesn't benefit you a great deal....ok....don't do it again. BUT: if it does benefit you a lot.........then reserve it for those times that you feel you are stuck or at a plateu!! Trust me, those times WILL come. They do for all of us.


> Then the book of techs well that IMHO should be supplied free but it was $30.


On this one, I will respectufully disagree. The material isn't free. He charges for his class time and that's seperate from materials. Being his school, he's free to require you to buy whatever.........so long as you Knew that ahead of time and didn't just spring it on you later. $$$$-Ambushing is a poor practice.

Have a good one. 

Your Brother
John


----------



## MJS (Sep 22, 2005)

2004hemi
[font=Times New Roman said:
			
		

> Then we get to the other part that does bug me a little, I fully understand that my instructor does this as his only means of making a living. But $30 for 30 min. of one on one training I may be way off base but that seems kind of high? My instructor said that he has a lot of students that participate in the private lessons and it helps them a lot. I would love to have about six hours of private lessons but I cant afford that right now. And on the other hand he did offer Sat classes that were only for make up classes if you missed a class during the week. So that is going above and beyond on his part.[/font]



While it may appear to be high priced, keep in mind a few things.  I've seen $20-$25 as the usual price for a private for a half hour.  An hour lesson can range from $50-$100+.  The price may be up there due to the fact that you're the only one thats getting the attention, compared to 20 students in a group setting.  They're definately a great thing, as Bro John mentioned.  Even if you only did one a month, you'd notice some changes.

Mike


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2005)

I agree with what they are saying about private lessons. They help so much that they are required at my school, and included in the monthly fee. Most students take one a week, some of the luckier (ie - wealthier) students take two or more per week).


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 23, 2005)

At our school, privates are $30 per hour.

We also have a written technique manual - every empty hand, club, knife, gun and grab technique, every pinan and kata...  It's $250.  We have a student manual for $35 but it does not describe the techniques.  Just stances, punches, kicks, rank requirements, dojo rules and history... stuff like that.


----------



## t-bone1972 (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont know if anybody suggested this but  take the time and make a journal write everything you learn in detail plus anything your instructor says you have to work on. It sounds like you may have info overload and writing it down will help you reinforce it mentally.


----------

